# organized toolbox



## coonash (Jul 23, 2008)

Does anyone here have a nicely laid out toolbox.  I have a lot of hand tools, some things more than one set.  I have sockets 1/4", 3/8", 1/2", deep and shallow 6 and 12 point.  a set of open/closed wrenches(normal and two sets of racheting).  punches, hammers, scrapers, allen keys, air tools, screwdrivers, vise grips....... Basically if you open a sears catalog its enough tools for one of the bigger sets.  I'd like to see some pics of a very organized tool box.  I'm not a fan of pegboard so thats not really an option for me. I'm currently looking at a International 42" chest/cabinet with 2 side boxes.


----------



## chrispacekc (Mar 19, 2013)

socket, wrench and ratchet organization.  2 color foam! 

View attachment F1M-00181-2c.jpg


View attachment F1M-00182-2c.jpg


View attachment F1M-00183-2c.jpg


View attachment F3M-00123-2c.jpg


View attachment F3M-00124-2c.jpg


----------



## havasu (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm really liking the foam separator.


----------



## chrispacekc (Apr 1, 2013)

I purchased these from Pete at www.foamfittools.com They are $40 each shipped and offer many of them predesigned for Craftsman.  I look the look and the fact that nothing ever somes up missing that I changed most of my tools to Craftsman sets since he has them pre made. I did have him him make one for all my Snap On screwdrivers. It's beautful. 

View attachment F1M-00113-2c.jpg


View attachment F1M-00076-2.jpg


View attachment F1M-00043_24Screwdriver_2.jpg


----------



## havasu (Apr 1, 2013)

I like that by using the foam, your Torx drivers are easily recognizable from the Phillips drivers. A lot better than mine, which are placed in a single drawer all willie-nillie.


----------



## MarkWood (Apr 1, 2013)

Hows the healing process going havasu?


----------



## havasu (Apr 2, 2013)

WoodRacing said:


> Hows the healing process going havasu?



It is slower than molasses after a snow storm! Thx for asking.


----------



## MarkWood (Apr 3, 2013)

havasu said:


> It is slower than molasses after a snow storm! Thx for asking.



it always is.


----------



## thomask (Apr 4, 2013)

And I thought I was getting organized till I saw these.


----------



## ch44do (Oct 27, 2013)

Thats a nice set.
I just joined the site tonight and im from Australia and will post some pics of my set up soon.
cheers


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 27, 2013)

ch44do said:


> Thats a nice set.
> I just joined the site tonight and im from Australia and will post some pics of my set up soon.
> cheers



Welcome to Garage Retreat!


----------



## ch44do (Oct 28, 2013)

Starting to get a little inventory going. Today i made the socket organisation system on the top. Many more tools on the list. Anyone else here from Australia? 

View attachment 20131028_151114.jpg


View attachment 20131028_151228.jpg


View attachment 20131028_171439.jpg


----------



## MarkWood (Oct 28, 2013)

Nice lookin set there ch44do! My boxes are no where near that organized everything does hve its own drawer but mostly just tossed in. I think were mostly all from the USA with the ocassional Indian spammer but maybe another Australian will chime in......Good to have you here!


----------



## havasu (Oct 28, 2013)

I like those T handle allen wrenches.


----------



## m-swerb (Oct 28, 2013)

I have seen some YouTube videos of some sweet toolboxes like that.


----------



## ch44do (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks guys slowly getting there. Yeah the T handle hex keys are really handy to have... keep posting pics guys .. like seeing all your toys 
cheers!


----------

